# The calm before the storm



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Just a couple pics i shot out of my backyard. The air is so still and everything is so quiet its wierd. Im down for 4-8".


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

and the one that hangs by my side everywhere lol


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics of water. Lets get some snow and have some nice warm days to melt it all away again.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

speaking of the water pics, u know how rare it is to have gone through all of february and have that pond NOT freeze enough to walk on!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Why isnt it frozen, its been that warm?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;531770 said:


> Why isnt it frozen, its been that warm?


Yup. if its had more than a 1/2" layer on top all season thats been it.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

06 - Looks like you might get some sleet/rain.....where you located?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks, just what i want 

im in rocky hill, 5 min south of hartford


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

I dunno i think we will get 6-8 inches Atleast i hope we do


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I see the warm up up to 84 again......just like all the rest....... look at it this way, you will be using that new trailer before I will be using mine.lol :waving:


----------

